# Stand by for human trafficking announcements ....



## The Bread Guy (5 Jun 2012)

.... in Ottawa, Montreal and Surrey, B.C. tomorrow.


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Jun 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... in Ottawa, Montreal and Surrey, B.C. tomorrow.



The most dangerous human traffic in Surrey are 90% of the people behind the wheel on the King George Highway. Especially those involved in drive bys! ;D


----------



## bcbarman (5 Jun 2012)

why do I have a sinking feeling in my stomach (and why did my wallet suddenly perk up?  :nodh yeah, overtime a-commin)


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jun 2012)

> The Honourable Vic Toews, Minister of Public Safety, along with the Honourable Rona Ambrose, Minister of Public Works and Government Services and Minister for Status of Women, today launched Canada’s National Action Plan to Combat Human Trafficking. The National Action Plan was also launched today by the Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, in Montreal, and Member of Parliament Joy Smith (Kildonan–St. Paul) in Vancouver.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


Public Safety Canada news release, 6 Jun 12


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jun 2012)

.... coming to Ancaster, Ontario tomorrow!





> .... Media are invited to attend a press conference with the Honourable Vic Toews, Minister of Public Safety; David Sweet, Member of Parliament, Ancaster–Dundas–Flamborough–Westdale; and RCMP Inspector Steve Martin, Officer in Charge of the Hamilton-Niagara Regional RCMP Detachment.
> 
> A brief question and answer period will follow.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jun 2012)

Action verb my highlights....





> The Honourable Vic Toews, Minister of Public Safety; and David Sweet, Member of Parliament, Ancaster–Dundas–Flamborough–Westdale, today *reaffirmed* the Government’s commitment to fighting human trafficking to further highlight Canada’s new National Action Plan to Combat Human Trafficking ....


More from the Info-machine here.


----------

